# so in a cell last night for assulting my best mate.



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

so heres my situation and i want to know would you have done the same thing?

just spent a sh!tty uncomfortable night in a cell. this is what happened -

so me and my best mate (can i call him that now?) were out on the lash, normal night just keeping our selfs to our selfs. anyway he stands up still talking to me to go get another pint and accidently bumps into this girl, now she was off her trolly and starts going livid and i could see my mate was getting pretty ****ed off too so i stand up and try and defuse the situation. so eventually everything gets under controll and they stop being at eachothers throats and we sit back down but i can see he's still fuming and the girl who he had the confrontation with was, i can honestly say being a silly immature cow, taunting him from the other side of the bar. so eventually my mate rises to it and calls her a 'sketty cvnt' who needs to learn to control her mouth and she comes marching round the bar and gets in his face again. so once again i manage to defuse the situation and we turn around and i say to him 'look lets just leave this is ridiculous' and he says yeah ok whatever lets go.. then as soon as ive turned away i hear a smack and in rage my friend has turned around and given this girl one dirty mother of a sucker punch and then spat on her. as soon as that happened i just couldnt help but give him a few wacks and that ended up with him on the floor.. police get called by the landlord rest is history.

anyway i havent seen him since obviously, dont remember what happened after that, i assume he's still in a cell. but the cvnt is threatening to press charges and ive had a clean record since i was 18 and would like to keep it that way. needless to say thats our friendship over but the deepest thing about this is that we were such good mates and our friendship has more than literally gone down the plughole in 24hrs.

so as above if you were me would you have acted differently?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TBH mate l would have just have left him too it if she deserved it, if it was unjustified then l would leather him myself..


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Obviously not such good friends regardless....these type of things happen but to wack your friend to the extent the police are called indicates it was pretty serious?

Personally I would call him when he is realeased at talk, especially if you were such close buddies


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> TBH mate l would have just have left him too it if she deserved it, if it was unjustified then l would leather him myself..


the girl didnt lay a finger on him, not even a push of poke.. nothing. just two heated arguments.



vduboli said:


> Obviously not such good friends regardless....these type of things happen but to wack your friend to the extent the police are called indicates it was pretty serious?
> 
> Personally I would call him when he is realeased at talk, especially if you were such close buddies


nah the thing is i wouldnt have pressed charges on him, its thats that has royaly p!ssed me off. and the fact about the girl


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd have probably reacted the same way. Not the correct way, I suppose, but hitting a woman just isn't right. I 'spect he'll calm down in a few days, but if he does want to prosecute you for assault, then just get a good solicitor, & rubbish him, whether or not he's your mate.

Think it'll all blow over though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

harryalmighty said:


> the girl didnt lay a finger on him, not even a push of poke.. nothing. just two heated arguments.


Mate women now a d ays get in your face and push your button.

I dont agree with bullying one bit but sometimes they go to far..

A better option would be to have left the pub bit hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

She asked for it from that story!! Women think theyre untouchable, so when mouthy cvnts get this..half deserve it!!

Had some crazy woman going off on one at me the other weekend pulling my hair hahaha had to jump up like to grab it aswell!! Some curly haired cvnt kept walking into me on dance floor acting hard as nails.. so when I said somthing this crazy woman attacked haha!


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I'd have probably reacted the same way. Not the correct way, I suppose, but hitting a woman just isn't right. I 'spect he'll calm down in a few days, but if he does want to prosecute you for assault, then just get a good solicitor, & rubbish him, whether or not he's your mate.
> 
> Think it'll all blow over though.


yeah thats what im hoping..



Milky said:


> Mate women now a d ays get in your face and push your button.
> 
> I dont agree with bullying one bit but sometimes they go to far..
> 
> A better option would be to have left the pub bit hindsight is a wonderful thing.


yeah but really punching a girl that hard in the jaw? my mate trains aswell so think of the size difference between them.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

supermancss said:


> She asked for it from that story!! Women think theyre untouchable, so when mouthy cvnts get this..half deserve it!!
> 
> Had some crazy woman going off on one at me the other weekend pulling my hair hahaha had to jump up like to grab it aswell!! Some curly haired cvnt kept walking into me on dance floor acting hard as nails.. so when I said somthing this crazy woman attacked haha!


My life rule is this..

You want treating like a lady, you ACT like a fu*king lady.


----------



## Sophocles (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd go see him and have a chat. If you were both drunk, you can probably smooth it over.

Maybe say it was instinctive and that's why you hit him. Or that you wanted to stop him because he'd gone too far punching her.

If your friendship was that good, It can be salvaged. You can likely persuade him to drop the charges, I'm thinking, but go see him, make sure he's ok and talk about what happened.

Nothing to lose and everything to gain right now.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

supermancss said:


> She asked for it from that story!! Women think theyre untouchable, so when mouthy cvnts get this..half deserve it!!
> 
> Had some crazy woman going off on one at me the other weekend pulling my hair hahaha had to jump up like to grab it aswell!! Some curly haired cvnt kept walking into me on dance floor acting hard as nails.. so when I said somthing this crazy woman attacked haha!


yeah they can be hetic i agree, but giving a girl a haymaker?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

harryalmighty said:


> yeah thats what im hoping..
> 
> yeah but really punching a girl that hard in the jaw? my mate trains aswell so think of the size difference between them.


No l dont agree with a full blown punch mate, although l have stuck the napper on one bitch who REALLY deserved it.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

A real best mate would have gave her a few slaps too,hang your head in shame!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

swift kick in the cvnt would have done


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Has HE said he's pressing charges, or have the police told you he's thinking of doing it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

i don't agree with the old you shouldn't hit a woman thing, some of the bitches these days fight like wild animals and they will annoy the **** out of you until you react. it's the last resort though to give them a slap or just push them to one side.

Why the **** you hit your mate over some skanky b*tch is beyond me she's obviously laughing her head off now.To be honest i wouldn't want you as a mate after that.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

JonnyF156 said:


> Has HE said he's pressing charges, or have the police told you he's thinking of doing it?


police have said hes thinking of pressing charges and im thinking of going to the american for 6 months next year.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

cooltt said:


> i don't agree with the old you shouldn't hit a woman thing, some of the bitches these days fight like wild animals and they will annoy the **** out of you until you react. it's the last resort though to give them a slap or just push them to one side.
> 
> Why the **** you hit your mate over some skanky b*tch is beyond me she's obviously laughing her head off now.To be honest i wouldn't want you as a mate after that.


you didnt see the punch he gave her mate and i was off my rocker.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Mate women now a d ays get in your face and push your button.
> 
> I dont agree with bullying one bit but sometimes they go to far..
> 
> A better option would be to have left the pub bit hindsight is a wonderful thing.


Agree, they can talk sh1t like a man, they get treated like a man.

I personally think you were out of order, many will disagree but that's my opinion


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Even if your mate don't press charges the thing is the Police/CPS may just Pop for an affray charge and whats more the Landlord and other people at the scene would be witnesses with the landlord probably being compelled to be a witness or get threatened with losing his licence.

Get a solicitor and weigh up your options.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

True bro would have helped him murder the sket and dump the body.

BE ASHAMED!!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm suprised, from the title I was expecting a Johnny thread.

On another note bitches need to know their place. What would Henry the VIII done??


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> you didnt see the punch he gave her mate and i was off my rocker.


Still, he's / was your best mate and now it's all gone over some spitful bird you don't even know. If you want to stay mates with him i'd apologise and suck up to him like ****. Imagine if he had done that to you.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Did you get her number?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bro's over hoes fella, should restrained him not smacked him, but even so, your mates a tramp for pressing charges, give him another few when you see him again...also contact the girl that got hit, she might throw in a Bj or 7 for coming to her aid


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

cooltt said:


> Still, he's / was your best mate and now it's all gone over some spitful bird you don't even know. If you want to stay mates with him i'd apologise and suck up to him like ****. Imagine if he had done that to you.


tbh mate you werent there. obviously im going to try sort it out with him.

yeah as milky said in hindsight i wish i hadnt but seeing him do that to girl 3/4 of his size just made me switch.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Should have jumped in with him mate


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Well the woman did deserve to get dropped and did deserve to be spat on because she sounds like a filthy scumbag. When people are in clubs they are DRUNK their dexterity isn't good, their balance isn't good they are GOING to bump/brush into each other on occasion. You be a fvcking adult and accept that. If someone brushes you, you fvcking say sorry and forget it. If they are a decent human being they'll do the same because its no ones fault. People who kick off over some stupid little bump in a club deserve to be floored because they're such immature wankers. Its a lesson she needed to learn. I would have walked away personally as I would only ever hit someone if it was pretty immedate self-defense i.e. life actually in danger. Sounds like he just dropped her and spat on her though and then was going to leave it. I would have personally just grabbed him by the neck and dragged him out after that so you could move on. Understand why you hit him though your friend showed a massive lack of self-control and sounds like a pretty unstable dangerous fvcker to be honest mate.


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

What kind of mate would hit his good mate hard enough that he's on the floor and worst thing of it all was that its over a girl who you don't even know. End of the day if a girl was taunting my good mate, i'd tell her to do one. You're in the wrong in my opinion.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> No l dont agree with a full blown punch mate, although l have stuck my maggott in one bitch who REALLY deserved it.


ban:tongue:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

cooltt said:


> Still, he's / was your best mate and now it's all gone over some spitful bird you don't even know. If you want to stay mates with him i'd apologise and suck up to him like ****. Imagine if he had done that to you.


He is wrong to hit her

You are wrong to hit him

best go talk to him and explain,i would never hit a mate,i would restrain and remove,even choke out to stop him,never hit.

No i would not do what you did mate,or him,this is the time of 'go to Jail'for lookin and thinkin wrong,let alone hitting.

Without control power is redundent imho


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

h901 said:


> What kind of mate would hit his good mate hard enough that he's on the floor and worst thing of it all was that its over a girl who you don't even know. End of the day if a girl was taunting my good mate, i'd tell her to do one. You're in the wrong in my opinion.


as i said to cooltt, you werent there, didnt see the two arguments, the punch and dont know him like i do.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Well the woman did deserve to get dropped and did deserve to be spat on because she sounds like a filthy scumbag. When people are in clubs they are DRUNK their dexterity isn't good, their balance isn't good they are GOING to bump/brush into each other on occasion. You be a fvcking adult and accept that. If someone brushes you, you fvcking say sorry and forget it. If they are a decent human being they'll do the same because its no ones fault. People who kick off over some stupid little bump in a club deserve to be floored because they're such immature wankers. Its a lesson she needed to learn. I would have walked away personally as I would only ever hit someone if it was pretty immedate self-defense i.e. life actually in danger. Sounds like he just dropped her and spat on her though and then was going to leave it. I would have personally just grabbed him by the neck and dragged him out after that so you could move on. Understand why you hit him though your friend showed a massive lack of self-control and sounds like a pretty unstable dangerous fvcker to be honest mate.


I thought you were nice?oh well


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

biglbs said:


> He is wrong to hit her
> 
> You are wrong to hit him
> 
> ...


yeah im not trying to justify hitting him, would take it back if i could but i as i said seeing that under the circumstances made me flip out.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Even if my best mate hit me I wouldn't hit him back. No way. I think he sounded out of order but you could have controlled the matter better by holding him back and restraining him.


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> police have said hes thinking of pressing charges and im thinking of going to the american for 6 months next year.


Firsly, get in contact with a solicitor just in case. Disregard what the police have said, wait till you know from him or your mutual mates that he's keen, honestly one of the police might be pushing for something that won't happen. Can't help too much, my knowledge is Scots law, too many differences. B.O.P is totally possible though, regardless of your mates input.


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

You done what you thought was right good on you for sticking to your morals


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> yeah im not trying to justify hitting him, would take it back if i could but i as i said seeing that under the circumstances made me flip out.


If he don't drop it,tell him you know her and she will push charges unless he drops it,then slap him again!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

You broke the bro code!!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I thought you were nice?oh well


I am very nice 

But both of them did deserve a smack because they need to learn this kind of behaviour isnt acceptable. They both sound like lairy, over aggressive, violent idiots. As I said I would have walked away. I had a similar thing outside a club recently, I kept the leader of some gang in open dialogue stopping him from sending his guys over was all going swimmingly till one of his guys just randomly hit my friend again. All started because my friend bumped into him on the exit and said "woah sorry fella you alright" got his head caved in. Just for a little bump. People who do these things are scumbags.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

kids lol:rolleyes:


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Fat said:


> Lol


lol. reps for your sigg


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Lol


*drool* *love* the new signature


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> so heres my situation and i want to know would you have done the same thing?
> 
> just spent a sh!tty uncomfortable night in a cell. this is what happened -
> 
> ...


This is why I don't go out to straight clubs :laugh:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

You hit your mate for hitting a sket? Then it is ur fault your locked up, you could of just grabbed him not smacked him a few times...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I am very nice
> 
> But both of them did deserve a smack because they need to learn this kind of behaviour isnt acceptable. They both sound like lairy, over aggressive, violent idiots. As I said I would have walked away. I had a similar thing outside a club recently, I kept the leader of some gang in open dialogue stopping him from sending his guys over was all going swimmingly till one of his guys just randomly hit my friend again. All started because my friend bumped into him on the exit and said "woah sorry fella you alright" got his head caved in. Just for a little bump. People who do these things are scumbags.


Booze and gear and class A's,great nights out back in the day,never had much sh1t though:innocent:


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

Most House music events I go to people are

always saying sorry when they bump

into each other but that's due to them being

wired I image this happened it a **** hole

like yates if I was you mate I would have

give u a good kicking you didn't know this

girl so you had no right being her knight

in shining armour


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

You whacked your mate for whacking a bird?

Glad I don't have best friends like you :lol: I would've give him a high five :lol:


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Wouldn't of got involved in first place .. would of just got all the boys togther and left the pub before altercation number 2 happend ...


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

si23 said:


> Most House music events I go to people are
> 
> always saying sorry when they bump
> 
> ...


 I read that like a poem.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

not gonna say your reaction was right but understandable IMO . Your mate punches a girl full on then spits on her...sounds like a great bloke!!

there's no excuse for hitting a woman IMO unless they hit you first. and then he grasses you up for hitting him?

And how come your mate's not getting done for hitting her?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

The best thing to do was to restrain him down the floor and wait for police to come. Girl would have pressed charges and u wouldnt have gone to jail. You lost ur cool and u should have known the consequences to ur actions mate. It's called self control.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

gymgym said:


> The best thing to do was to restrain him down the floor and wait for police to come. Girl would have pressed charges and u wouldnt have gone to jail. You lost ur cool and u should have known the consequences to ur actions mate. It's called self control.


 Restrain him and grass him up? How is that any better?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Only restraining him down the floor so he cant move. Any citizens have the right to make an arrest in such given situation.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

si23 said:


> Most House music events I go to people are
> 
> always saying sorry when they bump
> 
> ...


nah your missing the point. it was the fact she was so small and he wacked her, hard, in the jaw.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Only restraining him down the floor so he cant move. Any citizens have the right to make an arrest in such given situation.


 I'm not talking about the restraining part. It's his best mate. Would you really grass your best mate up to the police?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Any citizens have the right to make an arrest in such given situation,they must comply.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> nah your missing the point. it was the fact she was so small and he wacked her, hard, in the jaw.


How long does it take to get to Essex from Manchester? I'll be his new best friend :lol:


----------



## Sophocles (Mar 17, 2012)

I wasn't there but I'd like to think I wouldn't hit a mate in this sort of situation.

tbh none of my mates would punch a woman like that.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> How long does it take to get to Essex from Manchester? I'll be his new best friend :lol:


depends if the manc is quick at hot wiring


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> I'm not talking about the restraining part. It's his best mate. Would you really grass your best mate up to the police?


I wouldnt. The girl would tho and she did and I wouldnt stand against her.



biglbs said:


> Any citizens have the right to make an arrest in such given situation,they must comply.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Are you Robo cop?^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


lol


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

gymgym said:


> I wouldnt. The girl would tho and she did and I wouldnt stand against her.
> 
> lol


You just said you'd restrain him while the police came??? If my friend did this I'd be having serious words with him but it would be after we'd got the hell away.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Gymgym couldn't ever get in this situation because he escorted is by security.


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Id never hit a girl but they fight for equality and all that, and they hit us so.. :laugh: Annoys me how girls act hard and that knowing theres nothing the lad can do back


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Dyl said:


> Id never hit a girl but they fight for equality and all that, and they hit us so.. :laugh: Annoys me how girls act hard and that knowing theres nothing the lad can do back


Yeah.. if a girl hit me for no good reason and it hurt I'd like to think I'd at least jab her in the ribs


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Yeah.. if a girl hit me for no good reason and it hurt I'd like to think I'd at least jab her in the ribs


All the reasons for hitting you are good though:lol:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Ive got to agree with Milky on this, to many slage play the 'im a girl card, I can do what I want and you cant touch me'

She obvioulsy wanted a fukin smack.

Whilst I wouldnt have agreed with the way your mate reacted, regardless of if the other person was male or female, I wouldnt have hit my mate

I had a fight with a mate long time ago, and we havent spoken since, I truly regret that day.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

VeNuM said:


> Ive got to agree with Milky on this, to many slage play the 'im a girl card, I can do what I want and you cant touch me'
> 
> She obvioulsy wanted a fukin smack.
> 
> ...


so you did hit your mate? hindsight?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I would not hit one of my best friends until they were on the floor over anybody else (other than close family, but can't imagine that would happen). Stop him fair enough and maybe if he then hit you, you could give him one.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

biglbs said:


> so you did hit your mate? hindsight?


Different situation, but I see what you are saying, I sound like a hypocrit yea? I know but that was in 2006 and ive regreted what happend since then, I learned my lesson, it hurst now because I still love the dude but its been so many years. I wouldnt let this happen again.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

one of my best mates, we beat eachother up on a night out, next day i went round and we talked it out. make sure u get to the bottom of it and you are both fine, then jobs a good'n


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

VeNuM said:


> Different situation, but I see what you are saying, I sound like a hypocrit yea? I know but that was in 2006 and ive regreted what happend since then, I learned my lesson, it hurst now because I still love the dude but its been so many years. I wouldnt let this happen again.


Not callin names just saw and wondered,thanks for clearing it up,i think op may be young too?We all make mistakes you wanna see mine!


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

I once pushed my friend down some stairs but I was only 8. It wasn't over a female though. He broke the wing mirror off my jaguar xj220 model so he deserved it. I shared some sweets with him and all was forgotten.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

This her?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

squatthis said:


> This her?
> 
> View attachment 82394


I wondered where my wife went? :thumbup1:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I wondered where my wife went? :thumbup1:


lucky [email protected]


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Not callin names just saw and wondered,thanks for clearing it up,i think op may be young too?We all make mistakes you wanna see mine!


If by being 29 is young then yes im young and would have been alot younger back then.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

squatthis said:


> lucky [email protected]


Always comes home covered in rubbish,said it's o-time at tip!

I asked has everyone come down with dysentry too?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

VeNuM said:


> If by being 29 is young then yes im young and would have been alot younger back then.


It is when i am 48!

However i meant op young and you back then mate x:rolleyes:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

squatthis said:


> View attachment 82394


Mum?


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It is when i am 48!
> 
> However i meant op young and you back then mate x:rolleyes:


Young and stupid mate, all because we had a drink to many, pathetic.

Although, our mutual friend has always wanted to sort things out,. he wants to go out on the ****, but the old crowd etc, weve both agrred we probably go, I reckon after a few drink, im gonna give my mate phil the gayest hugand kiss ever lol

im abit excited about it, I love all my matesand would do anything for them.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

VeNuM said:


> Young and stupid mate, all because we had a drink to many, pathetic.
> 
> Although, our mutual friend has always wanted to sort things out,. he wants to go out on the ****, but the old crowd etc, weve both agrred we probably go, I reckon after a few drink, im gonna give my mate phil the gayest hugand kiss ever lol
> 
> im abit excited about it, I love all my matesand would do anything for them.


He will be a mate for life imo enjoy bro x


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

VeNuM said:


> Young and stupid mate, all because we had a drink to many, pathetic.
> 
> Although, our mutual friend has always wanted to sort things out,. he wants to go out on the ****, but the old crowd etc, weve both agrred we probably go, I reckon after a few drink, im gonna give my mate phil the gayest hugand kiss ever lol
> 
> im abit excited about it, I love all my matesand would do anything for them.


 Good lad. You only get a few good mates and you've got to do what you can to keep them happy. I never hold grudges against friends. No matter what happens (within reason) I'd like to think I could look past it for my 2 best mates.


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow, I am sorry that happened to you man and you got caught up in a couple of peeps ridiculous behaviour, however, hitting a woman, in any circumstances, however, without her laying a finger on him, as you've said. It all depends on your age, I find, sort it out with him now, if you Need or want to and you maybe respect him most of the time *and this was out of character) and I bet he'll admit to some stress that you know nowt' about, or being put on Benzo's or something. You know him and are the best judge of whether this is Bull**** or not!!! Regardless, he owes you the biggest of apoliges!

I'd be taking you out for a slap-up dinner had I acted this way, well done for your two previous attempts to control things before anything more! I respect your actions Dude and another Guy (not his friend), may have pounded him and therefore, you have nowt' yo feel guilty about!!! Once again, that was very diplomatic of you, you obvs. tried hard to keep it peaceful, in a very difficult situation!!! Reps man!!!


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Stuey said:


> Wow, I am sorry that happened to you man and you got caught up in a couple of peeps ridiculous behaviour, however, hitting a woman, in any circumstances, however, without her laying a finger on him, as you've said. It all depends on your age, I find, sort it out with him now, if you Need or want to and you maybe respect him most of the time *and this was out of character) and I bet he'll admit to some stress that you know nowt' about, or being put on Benzo's or something. You know him and are the best judge of whether this is Bull**** or not!!! Regardless, he owes you the biggest of apoliges!
> 
> I'd be taking you out for a slap-up dinner had I acted this way, well done for your two previous attempts to control things before anything more! I respect your actions Dude and another Guy (not his friend), may have pounded him and therefore, you have nowt' yo feel guilty about!!! Once again, that was very diplomatic of you, you obvs. tried hard to keep it peaceful, in a very difficult situation!!! Reps man!!!


He sparked him out Stuey. Diplomatic?


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

No, not quite, but what else could have happened to this idiot of a mate???


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

I get ya point though, tis' a dhame that this has to happen, and hitting a woman, regardless, that's asking for such a kick-in, maybe, stepping in any tapping him saved him from something far worse, I am thinking so B, Get me???


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

You aint much of a best mate, a best mate would have grabbed his mate after that and left the pub not punched him.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

I wouldnt have done that to one of my best mates. Instead i would have been more concerned about getting out of there before the police arrived because no doubt the police will be charging him for hitting the woman.

What i cant work out though, why is he pressing charges against you? Surely when the police investigate it and speak to the woman involved she'll want to press charges against him. Seems very odd to me.


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

"so me and my best mate (can i call him that now?)"

More like CAN HE call YOU his best mate.. I wouldn't hit my mates unless they hit me, if he presses charges then I'd say its rightfully so you should get fvcked for it, you didnt have to hit him, especially multiple times, and he should know that hitting a woman even if she was coming at you will get you fvcked in the court because women are untouchable in those kind of situations.. Talk it over with him, if you get charged then serves you right, if you don't then happy days.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ive seen my best mates flop women! what they expect getting involved in mens fights outside pubs trying to bite, scratch, punch and bottle they deserve it sometimes.

you my friend should have got your mate out the pub away from old bill first then told him what you thought of it all.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I have no idea what I would have done. I want to say I'd have just dragged him out and fcuked off, but I really don't know.. I've been in court for assault charges. But nothing like your situation. Very difficult indeed.


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

If he dares to press charges, Then I would like to see this Girl do the same! In that situation, who knows how they would act and if you had best intentions in mind (bearing in mind, I assume that you'd been drinking too) then fair play, he was lucky not to get killed for what he did, esp. as, did you sat that she was behind the Bar? Christ, most doormen would lynch you for that, howevrer, you alone, know if you did it for the right reasons or not, I hope so mate, in which case, no worries, just get it sorted and tell him, this cannot happen again!!! I agree with Beans, it's a tough one to call, but you should have some idea of how it impacted morally on you both and hopefully, it won't come tothat, legally! Best of luck mate and he owes you a phat 32 oz Steak, premium as well, fillet or aimilar and an aplogy, as said, I have seen guys nearly killed for hitting Women, mouthy or not! This Guy Needs your help or to leave him alone, Tis' up to you Mate!!!


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

TS99 said:


> You aint much of a best mate, a best mate would have grabbed his mate after that and left the pub not punched him.


Agreed but wot if he has seen something like this happen to someone close to him ie sis/ mother who knows I don't know the op? My mate done this to his missis glad I wasn't there as not sure how I would have reacted , as said before respect to him for good morals and standing up for what he believe is right


----------



## shauncawley84 (Mar 16, 2012)

its hard too say on this 1 m8, he deff shud neva have give her a fuka, bt at the end of the day he's YOUR mate. drag him out, av a wrd and tell him hes being a pr**k, bt lamping him wud av to b a last resort!!! i aint sayin u were inda wrong, bt u probably cud ov avoided lamping ur buddy and all da hassle tha cums wid it...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Mum?


son?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

was the girl knocked out?

if not your mates a pussy and its know big loss.

personally i think its easy for everyone to say you were wrong to hit your mate but its one of them heat of the moment thing you never know how your gonna react until it happens.

also as said before tho women act like complete cvnts these day and need to be put in there place. though your m8 was little over the top.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

B.Johnson said:


> You just said you'd restrain him while the police came??? If my friend did this I'd be having serious words with him but it would be after we'd got the hell away.


Yes I would. He clearly lost control and assaulted her.



Fat said:


> Gymgym couldn't ever get in this situation because he escorted is by security.


lol  .. where u been mate ?!

I agree >> gymgym >> zyzz in the making

:lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Yes I would. He clearly lost control and assaulted her.
> 
> lol  .. where u been mate ?!
> 
> ...


you got a terminal illness or something


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Yes I would. He clearly lost control and assaulted her.
> 
> lol  .. where u been mate ?!
> 
> ...


 Well you wouldn't be his best mate then. You don't hold your mate down and wait for the police. That's bl00dy unforgivable


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

gymgym is a narc


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

barsnack said:


> you got a terminal illness or something


*suicidal*


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

gymgym said:


> *suicidal*


normally i would talk someone out of this situation, but this time i wont:thumbup1:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lol [email protected]@rd


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Here we go again, another massive thread full of UKM members glorifying hitting women...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

harryalmighty said:


> so heres my situation and i want to know would you have done the same thing?
> 
> just spent a sh!tty uncomfortable night in a cell. this is what happened -
> 
> ...


If he hit a woman he deserved to go on the deck.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Easy one this mate, ditch him and if the police push the charges through youl get off with a warning. You retaliated after witnessing a guy smack a girl, simple.

I wouldn't class the guy as a mate, what if he's out with you and you mrs and they have a falling out......


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Your mate must be a total c.unt.Firstly, there is rarely ever any need to deck a woman.A gentle locked arm restraint, around her neck ,and some firm words are generally enough to calm them down ,or a slap across the mouth.This Pri.ck who you call a mate, not only decks her, then spits on her what sort of low life does that.? Then when a MAN hits him, he wants to run and tell mummy.

So to sum up, who would want an immature, overeactive,women beating, grass as a mate?


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Some women deserve a bit of a slap/nudge....but a full on KO and spitting on her....LOL bit ott imo.

Personally i wouldnt of hit my best mate, i couldnt do it not even for that. I'd of just dragged him out of the situation and give him a piece of my mind for it.

Everyone would have reacted different in that situation, i dont think there's a wrong or right way. It's just unlucky mate!


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

meeting him later on today, taking another mate of ours to mediate it. should be alrite he didnt sound much different to normal on the phone.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I know in your mind you did the right thing, as he hit a women, and you just dont do that... but the law wont see it like this unfortunaly, so you could still get in the sh1t on paper

sounds like you aren't in the wrong at all so fingers crossed


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> *I'm suprised, from the title I was expecting a Johnny thread.*
> 
> On another note bitches need to know their place. What would Henry the VIII done??


also thought this at first.....

but realized the spelling was correct, so couldn't possibly have been!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

harryalmighty said:


> meeting him later on today, taking another mate of ours to mediate it. should be alrite he didnt sound much different to normal on the phone.


garantuee your mate will drop the charges.. heat of the moment/drunk - you say stupid things, remember he probably feels very emabarssed that 1. he let a little sket wind him up, 2.he punched a girl 3. his best mate had to flop him


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

harryalmighty said:


> meeting him later on today, taking another mate of ours to mediate it. should be alrite he didnt sound much different to normal on the phone.


is he bringing that bird?? :lol:


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Booze Britain.


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

I would have joined my mate and rubbed her into the fcuking carpet for being a gobsh*te.

Seriously though dragging him out the pub and going elsewhere would of been the best option.But highnsight 20/20 an all that.Hope all works out well.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

You should have left him to it, best mates and you hit him cos he knocks out a gob ****e tramp- nice. She got her just deserts, goading goading. Hell get punished for hitting her and she got punished for being gobby- even stevens- and you add to that punishment because.....


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Times have changed so much its unbelievable. Your mate smashed a "girl" in the face then spat on her, after he called her a 'Sketty Cvnt"?????????

There is something seriously wrong with the younger generation.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Times have changed so much its unbelievable. Your mate smashed a "girl" in the face then spat on her, after he called her a 'Sketty Cvnt"?????????
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with the younger generation.


Gotta agree with that, can't believe how many people here are condoning a bloke chinning and spitting on a girl, probably the same types that think its OK to knock their missus about a bit if she getting a bit lairy...

IMO you gotta have a brain the size of a pea if you need to resort to violence because a woman is getting the better of you verbally.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

if he is threatening to press charges then he aint no mate , i dont care what they do you dont hit women


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Times have changed so much its unbelievable. Your mate smashed a "girl" in the face then spat on her, after he called her a 'Sketty Cvnt"?????????
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with the younger generation.


There is also something seriously wrong with the younger generation of women.

As Milky said, act like a lady and be treated like a lady.

Act like a gobby guy, be treated as such!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry but I disagree. If your best mate had bumped into a smaller guy and apologised then walked away. And the little guy kept giving him mouth and wouldn't let it go. U would back ur mate 100percent for giving him a punch. Why does the fact the other person and tits affect this. Iv punched a girl before however would never hit my girlfriend. Just cause she has a vagina doesn't mean she can be a cun t


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Never hit a woman before and hopefully never will, the only thing that would make me do it was if my Victoria was attacked or something.

Dont get me wrong i know some women dont know when to stop and i know of some that can really have a row but i like to think i would just walk away. Who gives a feck about some ol rough bird anyway, certainly not worth slapping!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Out of order hitting a women full stop.

Not to say you cant be physical, if a girl tries to slap or hit you then there are other ways of stopping it other than a full blown punch to the face.

You could push her away and leave which i think it totally acceptable of being attacked.

No need to to punch a women.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Hard to call this one.....the world was never more up in a heap...women out drinking and causing fights...sandwiches being left unmade...maternity leave...I don't know...I think we should start with taking the vote back off them, then automatic dismissal from job upon pregnancy, only allowed drive during certain hours, and segregation in pubs or seperate pubs altogether. You'd find the world falling slowly back upon its proper axis then.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Whys it out of order. If a man who was woman size hit you you'd hit him back. Why is it different because she's got a hole between her legs


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Never punch a women, its what the back of the hand is for..

Good old pimp slap!!

He got the spitting afterwards correct tho


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

gycraig said:


> Whys it out of order. If a man who was woman size hit you you'd hit him back. Why is it different because she's got a hole between her legs


I guess I see your point but it doesnt sit right with me striking a girl.

Just because there maybe a man her size doesnt give you the ok to lay one one her.

Like I said before there are better ways of dealing with a situation than punching


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Ive never hit a woman n my life but some little slag was tryng to get two lads to start on me the other week for what i still dont know,i even apologised twice to the scrubber for whatever,then told her to eff off when she carried on and when she got no joy out of me,she started on another lad and tried to get her two manfriends started on him.

I can honestly understand why some women get a slap.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

MutantX said:


> Never punch a women, its what the back of the hand is for..
> 
> Good old pimp slap!!
> 
> He got the spitting afterwards correct tho


 Man that is funny as!!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

maxie said:


> Ive never hit a woman n my life but some little slag was tryng to get two lads to start on me the other week for what i still dont know,i even apologised twice to the scrubber for whatever,then told her to eff off when she carried on and when she got no joy out of me,she started on another lad and tried to get her two manfriends started on him.
> 
> I can honestly understand why some women get a slap.


i had this, i slept with a girl then didnt call her after. was a bit bigger than i expected out of clothes and just wasnt interested.

i saw her on a night out, she didnt speak to me so i didnt speak to her fair enough youd think, anyway on the dance floor she started backing into me etc and glaring at me, i just laughed at her and ignored her.

anyway 2 hours later near closing time i was on the gaming machine with my mates and i saw her glaring at me so give her a big grin, was her a girl mate and 4 lads. she said somet then the lads looked ****ed off, then she pointed at me and kept talking.

i guessed what she was doing i was with 2 mates at that point so whispered to my mates what i thought was happening so one of them casually strolled off and got my 3 other mates off the dance floor. when my mate walked off they sort of looked at each other.

finished there drink then started heading towards me, when my mates came down to see what was going on they made a detour and left the club :S.

if a 11 stone man was a complete **** towards you youd punch him, yet some of you are saying you would punch your best mate for doing it to a 11 stone woman, other than sexism / tits, whats the different ?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

harryalmighty said:


> yeah they can be hetic i agree, but giving a girl a haymaker?


Not sure a haymaker is quite right.. haha At most a good shove, open hand slap away


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

You should of backed your mate. Your own fault. Go find that girl and be mates with her since she seems to mean more to you than your best mate. On the other hand, phone your mate, be the bigger man and say sorry you was drunk, he was right. Then hunt this snake down and lamp her one for the trouble shes caused


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Tasty said:


> Here we go again, another massive thread full of UKM members glorifying hitting women...


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

tbh mate the girl was in the wrong, 'bros before hoes'

spitting on her is going to far though. i hate the fact that girls can get so mouthy and are protected by the fact they are a girl, any guy would just get a smack.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

I think your boy was well out of order for cracking her but you should have stood by him and dragged him away not lamped him. He could have quite easily just picked her up and thrown her away though. There was no need to lay one on her no matter how mouthy she was. All of this sh!t could have been avoided had it been dealt with more intelligently. Some people really need to learn how to control their anger. There is a time and a place for unleashing your rage and that is in the gym with some iron in your hands. (And no I dont mean having the iron in your hands while lamping someone in the gym  )


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

You could argue about this one for weeks, the point is we're all brought up to believe you shouldn't hit women etc., which most of the time is true but that also assumes that women don't behave like total b*tches.

In an ideal world you would never hit a woman, steal an apple, speed, take drugs etc but the reality is we no longer live in this imagined paradise so the normal rules don't apply and each situation is different.

Hitting a woman or doing anything else you shouldn't is a last resort but you can never say never because you have to deal with it there and then or do what you need to do,

No one can come on here and say they've never done something they shouldn't the world just doesn't work like that anymore. I had a woman smash a bottle over my head once from behind, she had the wrong person but i turned around and punched her teeth out not knowing it was a woman, the police prosecuted her not me and i have a nice 4 inch scar on my head.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

While my official standpoint is you do not hit women, any woman that uses this widely accepted behaviour as a shield and an excuse to get in your personal space hurling insults etc will be treated in exactly the same way as a gent who does the same thing - you want equality - well there it is.

I totally agree with Milky, act like a lady if you wish to be treated like one.

A quote springs to mind.

"Civilised men are oft more discourteous than savages because they do so without fear of having their skulls split" - well I'm very sorry but if you invade my personal space and I take exception to it I will forcibly remove you from it.

There is a simple reason you don't go poking a Panther with a stick; it will rip your face off if you annoy it enough - people give statements about society and being civilised however the moment somebody gets in your face they cease to be civilised in my view and as such I will respond in an equally uncivilised way to remedy the situation.

I don't blame your friend at all. You should have simply pulled him away from her out of the pub and spoken about any grievances you have with him before acting like that; he did not strike you or yours as such your actions are that of a Judas in my eyes.

I bet she will be laughing all the way to court about you both.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

This is why its nice to be out with a girl or two that enjoy a ruck so you don't have to do the dirty work :lol:

Is your mate still saying hes pressing charges? If so hes not much of a mate. I've had many fallings out with mates when drunk and a sober apology and a laugh about it is normally fine. Unfortunately some people grow another head after a few too many...


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

If that was me you hit when I'd just [email protected] some bird I'd be round today when I'd sobered up to say "good shot, I was a pr**k"


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

Not sure I would fight a mate over some silly slut who's provoked him?

Not condoning hitting her either, but at the end of the day you have lost a mate over a worthless bitch neither of your will ever see again. Does his violence somehow make yours OK? What did it achieve?

Seems a shame to me.... hope it all works out OK. If you have a clean record and express remorse the chances are they will caution you rather than press charges, whether your mate wants them to or not.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

had a long convo with my mate yesterday and said he hardly remembers it. said he aint gunna press charges and understands about the situation. we just got on with it, went gym trained, chatted about it more in the steam room and i think were cool. hes still up for assult though.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> had a long convo with my mate yesterday and said he hardly remembers it. said he aint gunna press charges and *understands about the situation*. we just got on with it, went gym trained, chatted about it more in the steam room and i think were cool. hes still up for assult though.


im glad you've finally explained the characters of Jersey Shore to him


----------



## SC86 (Aug 5, 2011)

The problem you might have now, is the CPS might and can still press charges even if your mate doesn't. It can all be done on witness statements.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Seems weird to me, if my mate hit a bird that had been mouthing off in his face, I don't think I'd react by lamping him, I'd just drag him straight outta there and give him a good talking to outside about not hitting broads no matter how chopsy they get.

You don't just decide to hit a mate on the spur of the moment, not in my experience anyway.

Sounds like it's worked out in the end though, hope nothing more comes of your assault on him, he deserves everything he gets for hitting a woman, I would have just psuhed her out of my face and left I think.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

better your mate was punched by you than lynced by the entire pub.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Not read the replies but you smacked your BEST mate over a drunk bint?? Should have grabbed him and walk off and bollocked him not have a scrap. I mean had this immature cow thanked you for it? Hmmm pi55ing me off and I don't know you.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

SC86 said:


> The problem you might have now, is the CPS might and can still press charges even if your mate doesn't. It can all be done on witness statements.


yeah thats the only thing im thinking. if that happens my trip to the states can say goodbye


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> better your mate was punched by you than lynced by the entire pub.


first sensible reply I've read, not read all 10 pages though so apologies for that. Glad you sorted it with your mate. Seems the pair of you are decent blokes, you for filling him in, him for seeing he was out of order. Point a lot have missed on here is they were leaving, he turned round and slapped her when he was leaving. Heat of the moment. Best thing he can do is plead self defense. You're allowed to first strike man or woman if you feel threatened.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Its reasons like this why you should carry a stun gun or a can of big boss in the pocket.....saves a whole world of mauling....fast n effective...BOOM...lights out meatball.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pea head said:


> Its reasons like this why you should carry a stun gun or a can of big boss in the pocket.....saves a whole world of mauling....fast n effective...BOOM...lights out meatball.


Were to old for this fighting sh*t mate arent we.........


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Some of the posts in here are unreal justifications of violence against women. If you don't have the self control to think before you act, and would hit a woman "in the heat on the moment" then maybe you shouldn't drink around women. Maybe she was drunk too, felt like your mate wronged her and was embarrassed by what he said - she wanted an argument with the bloke and he hit her! Was she a threat? Was she gonna harm him? I doubt it. Your average woman isn't Ronda Rousey...


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> so heres my situation and i want to know would you have done the same thing?
> 
> just spent a sh!tty uncomfortable night in a cell. this is what happened -
> 
> ...


You're mate seems like an idiot with seriousanger issues. anyone who hits a woman is a disgrace regardless of what slander has come your way.

Women can be idiots, Ni doubt drink has fueled this, but if anyone should be apologizing it is your mate for embarrassing you.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Tasty said:


> Some of the posts in here are unreal justifications of violence against women. If you don't have the self control to think before you act, and would hit a woman "in the heat on the moment" then maybe you shouldn't drink around women. Maybe she was drunk too, felt like your mate wronged her and was embarrassed by what he said - she wanted an argument with the bloke and he hit her! Was she a threat? Was she gonna harm him? I doubt it. Your average woman isn't Ronda Rousey...


rofl, some girl tried to glass my mate cause he bumped into her by accident?. a you shouldnt hit ANYONE.

why does everyone say you shouldnt hit a woman, does that mean its perfectly ok to hit a man ?. she had an arguement he walked away twice then lost his temper cause he was drunk, why does she get to act like a complete **** but he cant?.

if it was a guy the same size as the woman he hit you would be say "good the **** deserved it" not one person has told me why having tits means you get a free pass but a small guy doesnt ??

one girl has tried to glass my mate leading to me punching her. (posted this before) would u say im out of order ?. obviously shes a woman so she cant do no harm ?.

iv seen a bouncer get hit in back of head with a stiletto, iv seen a woman make her boyfriend hit someone then when the guy was on floor she stuck a few stilleto kicks anymore,

this isnt the 50s anymore women are gobby dangerous ****s when drunk

as uv said SHE WANTED AN ARGUEMENT, if a bloke LOOKED FOR AN ARGUEMENT, with you 3 times ud punch his lights out no question asked.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Mate this is a bodybuilding forum, we're all relatively big blokes (physically not morally, obviously) there are other ways of controlling a violent woman - a full force punch in the face isn't necessary. It's the act of a coward, a bloke knows he's always going to be stronger and hit harder. I bet half of the "big men" in this thread who think women "deserve a slap" would brick it if a bloke was doing it. Would the OPs mate had hit say pea head or one of the other big blokes off this forum if he was giving it in the same way? I ****in doubt it.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Milky said:


> Were to old for this fighting sh*t mate arent we.........


Speak for yourself Gramps :lol:

I was thinking more on the lines....less mauling=saving power and aggression for the lifts ...oh and if its done "quick n slick" your arein and out before this sh1ts even hit the rozzers radio :innocent:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> so heres my situation and i want to know would you have done the same thing?
> 
> just spent a sh!tty uncomfortable night in a cell. this is what happened -
> 
> ...


personally i dont think you should hit your friend for hitting the knob.....

you arent the law...she was giving him loads, he hit her.....yes it was wrong for him to do so. and to spi on her.....

but what you did is worse fella, 1) he's ya "best mate".......2) your being a hypocritical cnut......3)he did nothing to you......and unless your the unoficcial blokes rules policeman then your bang out of order.

im sorry fella, and im not meaning to cause ructions, but i'd have give it you.

again sorrry...just my blunt opinion


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Tasty said:


> Mate this is a bodybuilding forum, we're all relatively big blokes (physically not morally, obviously) there are other ways of controlling a violent woman - a full force punch in the face isn't necessary. It's the act of a coward, a bloke knows he's always going to be stronger and hit harder. I bet half of the "big men" in this thread who think women "deserve a slap" would brick it if a bloke was doing it. Would the OPs mate had hit say pea head or one of the other big blokes off this forum if he was giving it in the same way? I ****in doubt it.


ill say again, if a smaller guy was "looking for an arguement" with you youd punch him wouldnt u, why does tits give her immunity to be a ****.


----------



## timmturner (Sep 28, 2011)

never hit a woman in my life..............

yet....

but ive never met 'the one'!!!!

but in that situation, its wrong but i wouldnt have laid into my best mate, id have stood by him and maybe ****ed on her whilst shes on the floor!!!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

where was this?

Remind me not to go.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Women and beer, the cause of, and cure of pretty much all of life's problems.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Strong bump.


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Without reading any replies.

Was he really your best mate? Surely if ye were this close then you'd be aware that he has this side to him. If it were me, I'd of dragged him out away from that incident, verbally fcuked him outta it and I'd of went home. I'd discontinue the friendship for the simple reason that he seems like a time bomb waiting to go off and he sounds like a person to avoid.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

was it stapel hil police station u were taken to


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I think your a [email protected] for hitting your mate if I am honest, surly if you was that good mates you would have just dragged him out side after and got him out there then told him what a cnut he is.


----------



## Idle (May 24, 2012)

Zola said:


> You're mate seems like an idiot with seriousanger issues. anyone who hits a woman is a disgrace regardless of what slander has come your way.
> 
> Women can be idiots, Ni doubt drink has fueled this, but if anyone should be apologizing it is your mate for embarrassing you.


Equal rights and all, if a woman wants to be a cheeky **** like a man then she should be prepared for the response a male would get.. no?


----------



## adamcmwck (Apr 4, 2012)

I've never hit a woman. I was punched by one a fair few years ago while her man was giving it the big. She was half my size and the punch just bounced off me (don't forget I'm not a body builder so I'm small compared to you guys build wise). I didn't hit her back just looked at her n she backed off. The lad and I just left things be and we went our separate ways.

Another time I was walking through a shopping centre and there was this skanky blonde woman out of her tree. I was with my mrs n just happened to glance at her when she was making a scene. She made a direct line for me F ing and Blinding. I just carried on walking away with my mrs. She kept coming and eventually caught up. She was ****ed as FK and was saying she had just been released from prison for assault etc etc. her fella was about 6 foot behind her obviously trying to stay out of it (oldish guy didn't look anything to worry about). I just calmly said congrats on your release, but if you so much as try and lift a finger against me or my GF (who was behind me at this point) I won't go for you, I will however kick the **** out of your fella!! And no word of a lie she plain and simply shut up. She had crossed two roads following me.

Sometimes the ability to read a situation and take action before things happen is the skill most lack.

Was your mate right or wrong? I don't care as its not my life. We're you right or wrong? I don't care not my life!

All I would say is sometimes the biggest man is the one who can just ignore things and walk away.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> was it stapel hil police station u were taken to


no. the one in knowle west, broadbury road.

and to all the other replies we sorted sh!t out, went out with him last night.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

harryalmighty said:


> no. the one in knowle west, broadbury road.
> 
> and to all the other replies we sorted sh!t out, *went out with him last night*.


Aaaaaw thats sweet, you fell out and have now ended up courting each other. Bless.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

harryalmighty said:


> no. the one in knowle west, broadbury road.
> 
> and to all the other replies we sorted sh!t out, went out with him last night.


i always end up in southmead or stapel hil no mater where i am in bristol and arrested


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> no. the one in knowle west, broadbury road.
> 
> and to all the other replies we sorted sh!t out, went out with him last night.


haha, I used to live in bristol. was around knowle west/ hengrove alot seeing mates and stuff (went to school in st. pauls lol :w00t: ) I can just imagine the type of gobby cow your mate was dealing with, so dont blame him for lamping her haha.


----------

